# Purchasing equipment from Canada to USA



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Found a piece of equipment on MarketBook that is in Ontario. Other than the normal things involved with distance purchases, what does getting stuff across the border involve? Is it a huge amount of trouble? lots of little details?

Has anybody made a purchase & brought it across the border -- your experience.

Appreciate you'alls advice. Thanks.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you buying from an individual or a dealer? Dealer should know the stipulations, and there are some.....having never done it, not sure of particulars. I would bet it's not as hard as getting from U.S. into Canada.....have taken equipment into Canada (not for sale) and they can be a real PITA


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

If you buy from a dealer they can likely arrange customs papers for you. If not you'll need a customs broker. The dealer has always done it for me which keeps it simpler. Try to negotiate a price with customs included. The latest piece I bought I'm working with Action Transportation for hauling and while it hasn't been delivered yet they're quote was very reasonable. Another thing, the exchange rate is pretty good right now.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

It is at a dealer and their web site looks like a large dealer.

There is a place to request a shipping quote with the item. Is Action Transportation a place that would show up there or work directly through them?

Pretty sure we don't want to send a local guy to deal with the border authorities and this half of RockyHill doesn't want to travel north in the winter.

Shelia


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've talked to a bunch of dealers, and all of them will handle the paperwork for a fee. I'd say that fee is worth it. Easier to pay a trucker to bring it down. One of the problems hauling is dirt. Border Patrol freaks out about dirt and won't let you cross with it. I've been looking at round balers, and even though they are about an hour across the border, its easier to hire a canadian trucker to bring it across. One good thing about Ontario is at least the dealers speak english. Calling Quebec on equipment is a pain. If you are lucky a secretary will actually speak English to you but won't know anything about the equipment. I have an uncle up in VT who farms basically on the border and has bought most of his stuff over the border. He brings a neighbor who is french to do the dickering.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I found Action Transportation on Tractorhouse. Their # 541.494.0677


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

first thing you need to know is where it was made. if it was made in usa no prob bringing it back. if it was made elsewhere you are going to need a broker to import it. the dealer should be able to help you or call a broker like PBB or A.N.Derringer. hauling it yourself is no problem at most you may be hit with a 10 dollar user fee. as far as french goes when money is involved they can ALWAYS speak english. when you live on the border like we do you are going back and forth on a regularr basis. we ship and receive from canada all the time. hope this helps and if i can help just ask. gary


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks hayrake gary. Didn't know/hadn't considered the 'where made' part.

I e-mailed the dealer this morning but don't expect a reply until the first of the week. Will give them a call if I don't get a response.

Shelia


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Monday morning the dealer called in response to my e-mail message.

Thursday the truck delivering from Ontario was at our place. 

If they don't take it as an insult, will give all of the Canadians we dealt with 'Honorary Southern Status'.

When we get this thing up and running (later in hay season) will post pictures.

Shelia


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> Monday morning the dealer called in response to my e-mail message.
> 
> Thursday the truck delivering from Ontario was at our place.
> 
> ...


What did u get?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

a bale unroller for the ongoing "how to turn rolled hay into small squares"


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

if you bought an altec i could have saved you a lot of money. we have a three month old one just sitting waiting for a new home. if thats what you bought and want some tips feel free to ask gary


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

The OP manual is Agway (Tubeline?).

Wish we'd known about yours. If it hasn't found a new home before then, hopefully our results will be so successful that folks will be beating your door down for them.

Thank,

Shelia


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

don't know. if it's like the altec hope you have better luck. we went to a t's unroller more money but much better results. our next step will be a bale destroyer and convert big squares instead of rounds. i'll have to look up and the agway and see how it works good luck gary


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

watched the video. that looks head and shoulders above the altec. do you plan on feeding the baler direct or making a windrow and following with the baler


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

plan on setting it up to feed into the baler. Jeff's got ideas setting it up higher to feed downward.

We talked to the Tubeline rep at the Sunbelt expo and also the rep for the Hustler that looks like the same thing. Hustler doesn't have a stationary model but he had sold a tractor mounted one to farmer not too far away. Hustler rep called when he was delivering it; we went to see him unrolling into feed bunks. Did a good job that looks like would work for what we're going to try to do.

What didn't work with the altec? (so we can come up with a solution for it's next owner)

Shelia


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

the altec had nothing to deal with the core of the bale. we feed direct into the baler. so when you got to the core you had to grab it and rip it apart by hand.we used the altec to feed a chopper when we started grinding for other farms. we tried it on the baler even though we knew it wasn't going to be good. we were right but i know of two farms that use them and get along. they are both doing straw and maybe thats the difference. your idea of being higher is rite on the money. the simpco is built to feed into the pickup at ground level. what a pain and what a mess. we have done some modifing and raised it so it drops down into the feeder. works better,less mess and better looking bales.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I always discarded the cores. Quite often they were full of dust anyway. I got some softcore bales from a fella and they were pretty nice to rebale. The softcore bales fed real nice and even, of course that was due more to the guy raking and baling as we all know.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The exchange rate is 80%. I just bought a KR130 with net delivered to my farm for under 4500. I'm feeling good this morning.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats Dill! Looks good!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We didn't have any rolled hay but got five from Jeff's cousin to try out the unroller yesterday.


----------

